# sun shade for Britax carseat



## traceface (Feb 17, 2003)

Do they made sun shades for Britax carseats, so that you can pull it down over the baby while they are still rear-facing?

I thought I'd seen a picture of this somewhere, and it makes sense that it should exist. But I can't find any threads on it here at MDC, does anyone know?

thanks! nak


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Nope, nothing for convertible car seats. You can use the cling on shades on the windows but there is no safe product to use on the convertibles. Sorry


----------



## traceface (Feb 17, 2003)

Ok! thanks for the info

my poor squinting little guy, I'll have to get some of those window shades


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

can you get him to wear sunglasses? That is what my DD does. She'll ask for them now when the sun is in her eyes.


----------



## mamarootoo (Sep 16, 2008)

i found one thing a while back when i was looking around, but from what i read, anything attached to a carseat could come off during a crash and cause harm









DD refuses to wear sungalsses though, and everytime the sun hits her face she say "owwwwww mama! sun hurt baby's eyes!" it's so sad!

i guess it sucks to have the lightest blue eyes... DH has that problem too


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

yeah i think i saw something in a one step ahead catalog, but it seems like it would fall in the aftermarket product catagory...


----------



## Elizabeth2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

be careful about the window shades and sunglasses. Unless they are actually blocking UVB and UVA rays (and preferably polarized), they are actaully WORSE than not having shades. Squinting is your body's natural defense to guard against sunlight entering the eyes. Sunglasses and shades that reduce glare, mearly allow your pupils to dialate more - letting in more sun. I looked into this a lot when DS was an infant and I couldn't find a window shade that actually blocked UV rays. Same with the baby sunglasses.

One product I found that was really good was this: http://www.kiddopotamus.com/p_ray.php

but it's for strollers, not car seats...


----------



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

We bought one of these: http://www.amazon.com/Sunshine-Kids-...dp/B000G7YLYS/
although reading others' comments here, maybe it's not really safe. We're not thrilled with it -- you sort of need to have an adult constantly re-adjusting it. But it does help, and on most of our long trips we do have two adults in the car.

And I think we're about to buy this, too: http://www.amazon.com/Type-S-Travele...dp/B000K36BEQ/

DD just wails with misery when the sun is in her eyes -- I feel like we need to do something. I guess the other option is to turn her front-facing, but right now I'd rather try these kinds of items first.


----------

